# Wall mounting BP2x's



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive always used stands for my side surrounds but thats not an option fo the new setup, so Im looking at hanging them. Mine are missing the dinky bracket that theyre supposed to come with, and Im pretty sure Id rather do something else anyway.

Id like to try to isolate them from the wall as well as I can as well as allow room for the cables to come out from behind. Is there a better approach than keyhole hangers? I suppose if screwed to a stud, it wont go anywhere, but it seems hokey.

Just me?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=6839&seq=1&format=2


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Or in the Parts Express flyer this month there are some different style brackets (more of a hanging type). The Monoprice ones look nicer though IMO. :T



P.S. I really need to learn how to post links.:scratch::rolleyesno:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

bambino said:


> P.S. I really need to learn how to post links.:scratch::rolleyesno:


Just copy and paste like so:http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=246-774


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Just copy and paste like so:http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=246-774


Copy and paste? I'm so computer illiterate i'm lucky to find the Forum each day.LOL!:rofl:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If I missed the sarcasm, my apologies. If I didn't, just highlight the address in the top of your browser, and hit CTRL + C or Right Click and select "copy". Then, left click where you want the link to appear in your post, and hit CTRL + V or Right Click and select "Paste". Then, post and you're done.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> If I missed the sarcasm, my apologies. If I didn't, just highlight the address in the top of your browser, and hit CTRL + C or Right Click and select "copy". Then, left click where you want the link to appear in your post, and hit CTRL + V or Right Click and select "Paste". Then, post and you're done.


Yes you missed it. Thanks for the tip i will deffinatley give it a shot. Thanks again, Bambino.:T


----------

